# Panda Cory with Fungus! Yikes



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Treated with a second round of Maracyn last night. Also started treating with Rid Ich Plus and Methyl blue dips for the 2 showing signs. Rid Ich Plus does not contain Methyl Blue like other fungus treatments so I felt safe in the dip. Will continue to update for documentation sake.

2nd Follow Up. Panda cory are doing much better. There are still signs of the fungus, but it's almost entirely gone. Rid Ich Plus again last night and a 1/2 dose of Maracyn (I ran out). I will try to do a water change tonight, then treat for 2 more days. After that, assuming everything has cleared, I will do another WC and throw in some activated carbon.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Definitely a bacterial infection with secondary fungal infection.
Maracyn 1's active ingredient is erythromycin, which is primarily for gram + bacterial infections and has very little effectiveness in treating gram - infections. In the aquarium, the majority of bacterial infections we see are gram -. So, when you buy some more medication I would buy Maracyn 2 instead of Maracyn 1. 

Erythromycin can set your bio-filter back quite a bit depending on how established your cycle is. I would test your water for ammonia/nitrites to ensure you are not going through a mini-cycle from dosing with the erythromycin. 

Is that substrate coal slag ( BDBS?). If so, this infection may be because of it. Look up _Red Blotch Disease_; corydoras are detrimentally affected by the type of substrate they are on. I would switch to natural sand or PFS to ensure the health of corydoras long-term.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Discusluv said:


> Definitely a bacterial infection with secondary fungal infection.
> Maracyn 1's active ingredient is erythromycin, which is primarily for gram + bacterial infections and has very little effectiveness in treating gram - infections. In the aquarium, the majority of bacterial infections we see are gram -. So, when you buy some more medication I would buy Maracyn 2 instead of Maracyn 1.
> 
> Erythromycin can set your bio-filter back quite a bit depending on how established your cycle is. I would test your water for ammonia/nitrites to ensure you are not going through a mini-cycle from dosing with the erythromycin.
> ...


I have General cure, would that be effective for gram -?

The tank is well established and ammonia was at 0ppm last night but I will continue to check. I'm glad the Maracyn box warns about its effect on the bio-filter.

I've actually had cory get Red Blotch in the past (on eco-complete) and am in the process of phasing this tank out. The new tank won't have BDBS or eco-complete for that reason. That being said, I do not think this in red blotch in this particular case as I cannot find any red marking on their bodies. Hopefully, once the fungus is cleared up, I can get a better look at the fish.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

JJBTEXAS said:


> I have General cure, would that be effective for gram -?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent- glad to hear will be using another substrate with corydoras. 

General Cure has metronidazole, which takes care of internal, anaerobic gram negative bacteria when ingested by fish- but not external. 

Are the fish eating? Are they weak when swim? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Discusluv said:


> Excellent- glad to hear will be using another substrate with corydoras.
> 
> General Cure has metronidazole, which takes care of internal, anaerobic gram negative bacteria when ingested by fish- but not external.
> 
> ...


The better of the 2 is acting completely normal and almost all visual signs are cleared up. The other still has some fungus and is less active. It does still forage for food some, but I haven't seen it eat and it's definitely had a chance.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, then will probably be good to dose that Maracyn 2 or another gram negative antibiotic like kanamycin.


----------



## E.B. (12 mo ago)

Discusluv said:


> Yeah, then will probably be good to dose that Maracyn 2 or another gram negative antibiotic like kanamycin.


I know this is an old post but I'm still hoping for a response. I am a very new aquarium owner and am having this exact issue with my Panda Corys and would love to know (in laymans terms) what the final treatment was that worked to save your corys. Any help woudl be greatly appreciated!


----------



## blackholefan1980 (12 mo ago)

same here. I have had 2 Corys get this. One on its tail. The other is at the base of its dorsal fin. Not being sure what it was... I added API General Cure... AND ...API Fin and Body Cure. I hate using antibiotics like fin and body because it kills off the bacteria in the tank... and usually messes with some plant foliage during that short usage duration... but when you have no clue what it is... like me. I just go to the wide range full spectrum. Api General Cure and Api Fin and Body Cure. The fin and body have Doxycyclin... and that stuff is legit.

What I did so far.
1. Water change 80%
2. Clean Filter
1&2 at the same time
3. get parameters correct(PH)
4. Add Api General Cure packer 1 per 10 gallons
5. Add Api Fin and Body Cure 1 per 10 gallons
5. Add Aquarium Salt 1 tsp per 10 gallons (to start gradually working your way up if needed but not past 1000 ppm on your TDS meter)
6. dim lights... and wait and observe!

That's all I am doing. Water changes are your only real pain in the butt. Also when you are done with the treatment... you will need to add beneficial bacteria to the tank again... after you do at least 2 90% changes after the treatment. You don't want to kill any bacteria you are putting back in.

Not sure if there is anything else anyone can do that is REASONABLE and Cost-Effective. So I would try this and just monitor as you go.


----------

